

Security Firm Finds Addressbar Spoofing Vulnerability in iOS Safari - pooriaazimi
http://www.majorsecurity.net/safari-514-ios51-advisory.php

======
pooriaazimi
Demo: <http://majorsecurity.net/html5/ios51-demo.html> (must be viewed on an
iDevice)

